# Testosterone test



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

What is the specific name for the test that everyone gets for testosterone levels? You know, the one that people have stated when they talk about their 200ng/dl to 600ng/dl stories. 

I was going to go to a lab and get myself tested, I have a few suspicions (fatigue, lack of interest in things, etc) and just want to rule a few things out. I suspected for some time it could be low T, but I never thought about getting a test done.

The thing is, there are a number of different testosterone tests. I was told to get a "serum" test by a friend, but that was all. Here is, for example, a list of tests one lab in my area offers for testosterone:

Testosterone, Free (Direct) With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS
Testosterone, Free (Direct), Serum
Testosterone, Free (Direct), Serum With Total Testosterone
Testosterone, Free and Weakly Bound
Testosterone, Free and Weakly Bound, With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS
Testosterone, Free, Equilibrium Ultrafiltration With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS
Testosterone, Free, Mass Spectrometry/Equilibrium Dialysis
Testosterone, Free, Serum (Equilibrium Ultrafiltration) With Total Testosterone
Testosterone, Total, Serum


Which would I get? I am thinking the last one on the list, but I wanted to check first. Thanks!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Testosterone: What’s a Normal Testosterone Level in Men? | The Art of Manliness

Here's a pretty good summary of it.

Had mine tested for the same reasons. Low drive for "life" in general. Lowered sex drive. Tired. Not as "sharp" mentally. Loss of penile sensitivity. Started to really feel a change about 6 months ago. Took the test, and I'm in the low "normal" range...about the 5th percentile for my age group. 

Trying to change that through exercise and weight loss. Could drop about 15 pounds. Once that is done, if things don't improve, it is off to the docs again.


----------



## Otis C (Jun 14, 2013)

Over the past 3 years my levels dropped from low mid to below normal. I started taking a roll-on type medication of Testosterone. Fantastic improvement in energy, stamina (I'm a runner) and in the bedroom where it counts. For me...it was a big success story. I"m very active and probably only 10 lbs over my optimal weight.


----------

